# Ja us/hos ho vaig dir



## ildure

Molts cops he vist escrit aquest 'hos' enlloc d''us'... quin dels dos és el correcte? El 'us' veritat? O ho són ambdós :?

Ja us/hos ho vaig dir
Us/Hos ajudarem sempre
Molts us/hos  van prometre i no han complert
etc.

Potser és acceptat en algun dels dialectes :?

Gràcies 

---

PS, El 'Gran Diccionari de la Llengua - dE', no em surt el 'hos' aquest i no conec més diccionaris online


----------



## RIU

Hola Ildure, 

No m'hi he fixat pero crec que el correcte es "us".

_Ja us ho vaig dir._
_Us ajudarem sempre._
_Molts us ho van prometre i no han complert._


----------



## betulina

Hola!

Jo també ho he vist escrit moltes vegades, això de "hos", i definitivament és incorrecte. Sento ser tan taxativa, però és que no hi ha cap raó per escriure "hos" en lloc de "us". Cap dialecte utilitza "hos". Suposo que ve d'una mena d'ultracorrecció estranya, de voler complicar-se les coses perquè en algun moment pot semblar que la llengua és complicada. No se m'acut cap altre motiu... 

Bon cap de setmana!


----------



## singasong

Hola!
A Mallorca no ho emprem.
Salut!


----------



## Cecilio

Jo no he vist mai això de "hos". El que sí que sol passar en valencià és que s'utilitza "vos" en comptes de "us". Per exemple, es diria: "Ja vos ho vaig dir". El que no sé molt bé és fins a quin punt això està 'acceptat' normativament.


----------



## ildure

Cecilio, aquest 'vos'  l'he vist/sentit algun cop també, no sé la ""vostra"" normativa ( o la vostra part de normativa específica), però el 'hos'... potser ve de que no se sap com escriure'l :?

Segur que algú et dirà si és o no correcte el 'vos'


----------



## ampurdan

Bé, "vos" és sens dubte la forma originària, més propera a la llatina i es conserva en la forma enclítica, per exemple "dir-vos-ho". La norma fabriana no l'accepta en un altra posició, però jo ho he sentit a dir. També "mos" (pronunciat tant /mós/ com /mus/) per "ens", encara que aquesta sí que no té cap justificació etimològica.


----------



## jazyk

Per a mi _hos _significa solament _en casa d'algú _(cf. francès _chez_, alemà _bei_) en suec i danès.


----------



## Gescola

A la zona de Lleida, s'utilitza molt quan es parla. Però aquí els castellanismes son tan habituals...


----------



## Penyafort

El DCVB recull _os_ com a variant antiga. Als diccionaris moderns, no hi figura. O bé "us" o bé "vos".

En qualsevol cas, ortogràficament, l'hac antietimològica no hi pintaria res.


----------

